# Angeln auf Zypern



## Juthoje (8. Juli 2006)

Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde
Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar Tips geben, wie und auf was man auf Zypern so angeln kann#c 
Lohnt es sich überhaupt Angelgerät mitzunehmen.;+


----------



## rob (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

würd mich auch interessieren!

ich flieg nämlich morgen früh auf zypern.
sicherheitshalber nehme ich eine mittlere spinnrute mit,einige kl pilker,gummis mit verschiedenen kopfgrößen und ein zwei blinker.
werd es vom ufer versuchen.laut googel earth gibt es da eine felsküste mit einer davor gelagerter tiefen rinne.schau mer mal.
wenn jemand noch tipps für mich hat,bitte immer nur her damit:m
lg rob


----------



## rob (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

danke dir martin#h

ich bin im griechischen teil.direkt am meer.mietauto haben wir auch.
hab jetzt alles beisammen...nur naturköderhaken vergass ich zu kaufen..denk die bekomm ich aber dort vor ort...hoffentlich...hast du was von big game gehört?
wenn geht werd ich einen tag chartern.
lg rob


----------



## rob (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

daaaaanke dir ganz nett#h#h link ist sich gerade noch ausgegangen...flieg jetzt weg:m
werd berichten!
lg rb


----------



## schlotterschätt (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Hallo zusammen,
ja, ich habe den Fred mal wieder vorgekramt, weil ich nicht extra einen neuen aufmachen möchte und mich die Sache interessiert. Ich will im November mit meiner Angetrauten eine Woche nach Zypern.
Das Hotel liegt direkt am Meer und über Google-Earth sieht die Gegend ganz gut aus. Ich hatte eigentlich vor, mir 'ne leichte Spinnrute sowie 'ne kleine Kiste mit Ködern wie Hansen-Flash, Trumpf-Blinker, Gladsax usw. mitzunehmen. Also Meerforellenzeug. Über Gockel habe ich so gut wie Nichts über die Küstenangelei dort gefunden.#c
Hat schon jemand sein Glück an Zyperns Küste versucht und wie erfolgreich-oder ..los war er da.??? 
Mich interessieren dabei ausschließlich Erfahrungen von Land aus. Die Gegend wäre bei Paphos an der Südwestküste.
Vielleicht kann ja rob noch ein wenig (wie angekündigt) berichten.|kopfkrat Vielleicht war ja sonst noch jemand da und könnte mit ein paar Erfahrungswerten weiterhelfen.
Im Voraus vielen Dank und Allen noch ein schönes Wochenende #6

Beste Grüße, Schlotterschätt |wavey:


----------



## rob (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

servus!
also ich muss leider sagen aufregend war es nicht.
ich glaube das meer dort ist sehr leergefischt.
haben auch beim schnorcheln fast nichts gesehen.
die einheimischen fischen dort von den molen bzw. künstlichen kl. hafenanlagen der hotels.
zum teil mit schwimmer auf meeräschen.einige fischten auch mit feederuten auf grund.
etwas fangen hab ich nie jemanden gesehen.
ich wollte auf tunfisch raus fahren,doch leider waren die tune noch nicht hier und somit keine ausfahrten zu bekommen.die fahren da angeblich richtig weit raus.auf den fotos ihrer flyer sieht man aber nur sehr kleine fische und eine verhungerte goldkopfmakrele.
die fotos sehen auch sehr alt aus

so fuhr ich einmal mit einem boot einen halbtages ausflug raus zum grundfischen.
relativ küstennah,dort wo das wasser steil abfällt.
ich hatte ja meine eigene rute dabei und fischte mit paternoster und tintenfischstücken.
ziel war redsnapper..muhahhahha ich glaub den letzten snapper haben die vor jahrzehnten gefangen.
wir fingen an diesem tag zig minibrasche die ich nicht kenn.sehen aus wie kl lippfische.der skipper machte damit einen kübel voll...ob den wohl die katzen bekamen?
es waren viele leute an board die alle noch nie angeln in der hand hatten.chaos war vorporgrammiert.ich verzog mich nach achtern wo ich relativ meine ruhe hatte.

der ganze fisch der in den restaurants auf den speisekarten angeboten wird,wird zu 100% importiert!!

so long ich hoff du wirst trotzdem deinen spass haben.wünsch einen erholsamen urlaub.
beste grüße rob


----------



## schlotterschätt (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Vielen Dank, rob, für Deinen umfangreichen Bericht. Habe mir sowas Ähnliches schon gedacht. Die Infos über Gockel waren recht dürftig und die Bilder teils sehr magerer Fische sind mir auch schon aufgefallen. Letztes Jahr war ich mit meiner Holden auf Korfu. Ich hatte versprochen keine Angelrute mitzunehmen. Vor dem Hotel war ein Anleger der bis in's tiefe Wasser hineinreichte und Abends tauchten da regelmäßig Fische auf.
Was das für welche waren? Keine Ahnung aber sie waren so um die 30cm groß, da habe ich mich natürlich geärgert keine Peitsche dabei zu haben. In Anbetracht meiner damals eingerollten Ohren fragte mein Weib mich diesmal, ob ich nicht eine Angel mitnehmen wolle...|supergri 
Ejal, ick probier det aus. Hier bin ick ja ooch manchmal Schneider und denn is det daaa ooch nich so schlimm (ick hab ja allet inclusive) :m
Ick pack mir von Allem 'n bißchen ein und dann kiek ick mal !!!

  Schönen Dank nochmal und beste Grüße,    Schlotterschätt |wavey:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Hallo,

wir und auch mal ich alleine waren vor zwei und im letzten Jahr in Aya Napa, die südöstlichste Spitze von Griech.-Zypern. Einige griechische Hobbyangler und auch ein Tourist haben von den Klippen aus mit Wasserkugel bzw. dicker Pose geangelt und doch einige Fische geangelt, die ich aber nicht gekannt habe.

Das östliche Mittelmeer ist sowieso nicht besonders artenreich und wenn ich noch daran zurückdenke, was "etwas weiter östlich" die türkischen Fischer im alten Hafen von Antalya an kleinen Fischen angelandet haben, dann kann es an den Küsten Zyperns auch nicht besser sein.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## schlotterschätt (28. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Moin und vielen Dank auch Dir, Karauschenjäger.#6 Na das ist doch schon was. Konntest Du vielleicht erkennen mit was für Ködern an dicker Pose und Wasserkugel geangelt wurde ?
Ich habe mal gleich meine alte Holger- Menne- Raketenpose vorgekramt. Das Ding feuert man locker auf 70-80 Meter.
Die Größe der Fische ist mir eigentlich völlig egal. Es geht nur darum mal was anderes an der Angel zu haben. In einem Profiblinker-Video hatte wohl der Herr Lorkowski auch mal diverse Gummitierchen im Mittelmeer gebadet und an die bescheidene Größe der Beute kann ich mich noch gut erinnern. Aber darauf kommt es mir ja, wie schon gesagt, nicht an.
Allen noch einen schönen Sonntag wünscht,

   Schlotterschätt  |wavey:


----------



## hans albers (28. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

moin...

war noch nicht auf zypern 
allerdings
hab ich mal auf paros n paar versuche gestartet.
(erfolglos geblinkert und fischfetzen )

ich würd dir auch empfehlen 
versuchs mit leichter posen-montage
(oder kleiner wasserkugel)
und kleinem haken+brotflocken auf meeräschen..

da hast du noch n bisschen aussicht auf erfolg...
und die sind auch vorhanden.

greetz

lars


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Moin,

von dem Touri, mit dem ich ins Gespräch kam, weiß ich, dass dieser aus dem Supermarkt gefrorenen Tintenfisch (kl. Calamares) geholt und in kleine Stücke geschnitten hatte.

Die Einheimischen angelten mit selbstgemachten Teig, der sehr gut am Haken hing. Manchmal wurde auch so ein Art System verwandt; am Ende der Schnur hingen alle 4 oder 5 cm ein kleiner Drillingshaken, so ungefähr 8  Stück. Die wurden um einen Teigklumpen gewickelt und auf Grund gelegt. Damit haben die Junx auch gut gefangen.

Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (28. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Wie meine Vorredner kann ich ähnliches von Rhodos berichten: Wer fischen will muss sich auf Kleinfischangelei einstellen. Also feines Stippzeug mitnehmen. Der Großteil der Beute wird etwa handlang sein.

Die Küsten sind nicht sehr fischreich, da dort lange mit Sprengstoff gefischt wurde. Große Fische gibt es praktisch nicht, da das Harpunenfischen in GR immer noch populär ist. Die Einheimischen fischen vor allem im Winter, da sich die Fische in der Badezeit vor dem Trubel ins Tiefe zurückziehen.

Ich konnte mit Brotstückchen am 16er Haken massenhaft Bassen und Meeräschen erbeuten. Wichtig ist Anfüttern, mit etwas Brotmatsche lassen sich große Schwärme von Meeräschen, Bandbrassen und Goldstriemen an den Haken locken. Die Fische schwimmen in dieser Reihenfolge an der Oberfläche, im Mittelwasser und dicht am Grund, weshalb ich es für fast unmöglich halte eine Goldstrieme zu erbeuten, da der Köder simmer von Meeräschen und Bandbrassen abgefangen/zerpflückt wird, bevor er zum Grund kommt.


----------



## schlotterschätt (29. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

@ Hans Albers, Karauschenjäger,Ronny Kohlmann
Danke Jungs !!! Na, da haben sie ja vielleicht auch Appetit auf Eierkuchen. Fett in die Pfanne, Mullbinde ausgelegt, Eierkuchenteig rübergegossen und ausgebacken. Yoh, hält wie der Deibel auf dem Haken und mit der Abfresserei können sie sich ganz schön plagen. Das Zeug könnte ich zu Hause schon vorbereiten und im Kühlschrank hält sich das auch 'ne Woche. 
Da mit Teig zu angeln, auf diese Idee wäre ich wahrscheinlich nie gekommen.

Beste Grüße,  Schlotterschätt :m


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (30. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Übrigens: Ein recht fängiger "Algenteig" war eine Mischung aus Weissbrot und "Powerbait" grün


----------



## schlotterschätt (30. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Übrigens: Ein recht fängiger "Algenteig" war eine Mischung aus Weissbrot und "Powerbait" grün



#6|supergri  Danke !!!

MfG    Schlotterschätt


----------



## katerxxx (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Hallo boardis,

bin gerade aus Zypern zurück und war einen Tag auf nem Kutter, man kann schon ´was fangen, wenn man will...
Wenn jemanden interessiert, schreibe ich nen Bericht mit Bildern...

wenn´s die Zeit erlaubt...


----------



## Yoshi (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Jo, melde hiermit Interesse an, bitte Bericht schreiben |supergri


----------



## rob (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

bitte ich bin nummer 2 die interesse anmeldet:m


----------



## schlotterschätt (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Ja hier, ick ooch, ick ooch....Nr. 3 :m

MfG   Schlotterschätt


----------



## katerxxx (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Na dann meine lieben Boardies,

im voraus möchte ich sagen ich bin nich so gut im Schreiben und wenn´s deswegen noch Fragen gibt scheut Euch nicht zu ner PN...

Ich war also im Familienurlaub! und hab mich laut meiner Frau mal wieder durchgesetzt und hab mich nen Tag lang verpisst...

Wenn man dann schon mal in Zypern ist, sucht der echte Boardi ... und siehe da "Deap sea fishing" wow, mal länger Mittagsschlaf die andern gehn an Strand und ich buch´schon mal...:vik:









Gut nach kleiner Diskusssssssion gings dann am 17.10. 9.00 mit der MS Zorbas auf große Fahrt...

10 min. Stop, Tiefe 10 m,  Bait pork und man fing so kleine Fische die wahrscheinlich ins meerwasseraquarium passen ...
wahrscheinlich Meerpfau und einen Don´ttouchfish-wahrscheinlich ein großes petermännchen...







melde mich gleich wieder wenn Zeit in der Firma...


----------



## rob (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

super, weiter weiter:m


----------



## Yoshi (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*



rob schrieb:


> super, weiter weiter:m



Ja, wir wollen mehr sehen! Gut, dass du dich bei deienr "Alten" durchgesetzt hast...#6


----------



## katerxxx (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

ok, dann weiter...

nach einer Stunde Buntbarschfang, die der skipper aber unbedingt als Suppenzulage haben wollte und mein release überhaupt nicht verstand, ging´s eeeendlich weiter und er suchte und er wurde an poit creco (östlichster punkt europas) 





fündig und die routen bogen sich






jeder von uns ( 8 Briten und mir Ossi fing so ca. 10 sogenannten rabbit fish- ich weiß noch nicht den deutschen Namen aber alle hatten so zwische 3-5 kg und boten einen guten Drill...

Dann aufgebrannt nach 5 Stunden Mittelmeer gings ins erfrischende tiefblaue Wasser und ich war glücklich und es gibt nen Sticker an meiner Weste, then I was here...









wer noch Fragen hat soll ´se stellen...

katerxxx


----------



## Yoshi (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Hi, danke für den schönen Bericht !
Rabbit-Fisch = Seehase ?


----------



## GiantKiller (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

eher kaninchenfisch. ich wusste allerdings nicht dass kaninchenfische 5 kilo erreichen.

wie teuer war denn die ausfahrt? und was kann man dort noch so fangen?


----------



## Arbun (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> eher kaninchenfisch. ich wusste allerdings nicht dass kaninchenfische 5 kilo erreichen.



Ohne mich einmischen zu wollen glaube ich auch eher, daß es sich bei dem Exemplar um eine art Drückerfisch (Kugelfischverwandte) handelt, Körperbau, Maulform, Größe (zB. Schweinedrückerfisch bis 60cm und 6kg) würden passen. Die Fischgattung ähnelt mir zu sehr danach|rolleyes

Rabbitfish=Kaninchenfische sind Verwandte mit Doktorfischen und werden wie du sagtest auch eher nicht so schwer/groß, und die Guides können ja auch nicht alles wissen...


----------



## hans albers (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*



> daß es sich bei dem Exemplar um eine art Drückerfisch (Kugelfischverwandte) handelt, Körperbau, Maulform, Größe (zB. Schweinedrückerfisch bis 60cm und 6kg) würden passen.



yep

dahingehend würde ich auch tippen....

greetz

lars


----------



## katerxxx (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Hallo Giant Killer,

in der Werbung, guckst Du hier, 
_wirbt man mit rabbit fish up to twelve kilo, außerdem mit shark, thun or swordfish, aber kein gesehn´. Allerdings mußt Du 60 € auf dem Seelenverkäufer ohne Plotter oder GPS geschweigedenn Echolot berappen... _

_ich glaub auch eher Kaninchenfisch, weil dt. Seehase sieht etwas anders aus..._

_bis dahin_​


----------



## katerxxx (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Tschuldigung Link geht nicht, weil

www. dolphinboatsafari.com,  sorry


----------



## katerxxx (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Hallo Arbun,

danke für´s Einmischen, bin sehr dankbar, wenn wir den Namen herausfinden würden, nur der Schweinedrücker scheint´s nicht zu sein, der ist vom Körperbau noch massiver und hat zwei Rückenflossen. Die gefangenen Fische hatten nut eine Rückenflosse, aber Du hast Recht mit der Kugelfischart, weil die Dinger sich bei Einholen aufgeblasen haben und ihre letzte Beute, meist roten Tintenfisch ausgespuckt haben... 








vielleicht krien wir´s doch noch raus


----------



## Arbun (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Hi katerxxx, der Fisch hatte mich vom ersten Photo her, an Drückerfische erinnert, wobei ich den Schweinedrücker ;-) nicht direkt meinte, aber die Rückenflosse auf den neuen Bildern ist eindeutig Kugelfisch, auch das "aufblasen"!

Beim Vergleichen verschiedener Kugelfische fand ich das...

siehe Fishbase Link1
Bilder bei Fishbase Link2 

dann habe ich nach "Lagocephalus Sceleratus" gegoogelt, bingoo: unser "griechischer Hasenfisch":vik:

*"Lagocephalus Sceleratus - Giftiger Fisch breitet sich in der Ägäis aus*

Der mit den Kugelfischen verwandte, in Griechenland "Hasenfisch" oder "Hasenkopf" genannte Lagocephalus Sceleratus ist im Roten Meer beheimatet und erreicht bei einem Gewicht von bis zu gut drei Pfund eine Länge von rund einem halben Meter. Dieser zur Familie der Tetraodontidae ("Vierzähner") gehörende Fisch gelangte durch den Suez-Kanal in das Mittelmeer und wurde in griechischen Gewässern erstmalig im Jahr 2003 bei  Rhodos (südliche Dodekanes-Inseln) ausgemacht, ist jedoch aufgrund seiner starken Vermehrung inzwischen auch in der gesamten nördlichen Ägäis anzutreffen.




 Wie alle rund 185 Arten der Familie der Tetraodontidae enthält auch der Lagocephalus Sceleratus für Menschen sehr gefährliche Toxine, die im Fall des Verzehrs schwere Vergiftungserscheinungen (Muskel- / Atemlähmung, Kreislaufversagen) bewirken und sogar zum Tod führen können. Wer einen Vertreter dieser Art ausmacht bzw. fängt, soll unverzüglich die zuständigen Behörden (Veterinäramt, Griechisches Zentrum für Meeresforschung, Amt für Fischerei usw.) informieren.
(07.06.2007)"

Quelle:
http://www.partnerbiz.net/griechenland-aktuell_2007-06.html 


hier auch noch http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/panorama/2008/5/21/news-48532243/detail.html

bevor ich's vergesse ein
*dickes Petri zu dem Hasen äh Fisch, ach was Hasenfisch!!!*


----------



## katerxxx (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Hallo Arbun,

Danke für die recherche, jetzt bin ich froh überden Fisch bescheid zu wissen, allerdings zeigten mir die Bootseigner Fotos des Fisches mit der Zusage, up to 12 kilo!
und die die wir gefangen hatten, hatten echt 6-10 Pfund! und wurden sofort releast...

katerxxx


----------



## Arbun (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Also 6-10 Pfund ist schon stattlich, als "gamefish" ist ja auch schön...! Wie lang waren die? #a 
der Skipper war wohl kein Fugu-Koch, sonst hätt er die auch haben wollen

12 Kilo ist ja fett... wie ist eigentlich so das Kampfverhalten von nem Kugelfisch, weil sind ja eher exoten... ?


----------



## katerxxx (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Hallo,
tja noch dem purpelfinder waren ir wahrscheinlich n ner 50m+ Kante und angelten mit ca.80g Bleiund danach mit zwei Beihaken am Stahlvorfach, die mit schweinefleisch bestückt wurden. Zuerst leichtes Zupfen und Rucken und Anschlag... Dann ging erst mal die post ab und die Kugelfische, traut man denen nicht zu, haben schnurgenommen...
ab und an war dann auch mal das Vorfach durch! Aber die haben sch die ganze Zeit gewährt... kein Vergleich zu den Ostseedorschen...


----------



## schlotterschätt (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Vielen Dank katerxxx und auch Arbun, für Eure Beiträge.#6
Is schon 'n Ding. Da fängste 'n anständigen Fisch und willst Dir den vielleicht in die Pfanne hauen und letztendlich landeste im Krankenhaus oder noch 'n janzet Stücke weiter oben.
Petermännchen und Drachenkopf (auch Meersau genannt) waren mir ja schon als giftig bekannt aber das der hasenartige Karnickelfisch ooch dazu gehört und das det den da jibt,, wußte ick noch nich.
Wenn die sich im Mittelmeer so stark vermehren, wird das wohl bald die Japaner auf den Plan rufen. Für die ist ja Fugu essen so'ne Art Statussymbol. Neee, da bleibe ick doch lieber am Ufer und versuche dort 'n bißchen Kleinzeug an den Haken zu kriegen und allet wat sich uffbläht fliegt sofort wieder in't Wasser zurück.|supergri

MfG   Schlotterschätt


----------



## schlotterschätt (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

Ein "bißchen" verspätet, aber hier noch ein kleiner Bericht mit 'n paar Fotos von meinem "Zypern-Trip". Vielen Dank nochmal allen Jungs, die mir mit guten Tips geholfen haben. #6
http://barsch-alarm.de/News/article/sid=1167.html

Beste Grüße, Schlotterschätt  |wavey:


----------



## rob (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

super bericht schlotterschätt!

hätte ich auch mal versuchen sollen, anstatt vom ufer aus den gummi zu baden.

beste grüße
rob


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Zypern*

und hoch damit....
arbeite zur zeit auf der insel und hab natürlich auch ne angel mit....thun kommt bald....
ist nen geiler bericht und spannend zu lesen...aber genau so machen sie es hier: fische mit der hand ziehen, 9 haken, und philosophieren was der fisch denkt....ein nettes völkchen. mein chef nimmt mich bald mal mit, der nächste ist sohn vom fischer und will auch mal mit mir los.
habe bis jetzt hier nur im hafen mit kneifern ( ja die importieren die hier) geangelt mal sehen was das wird.
schöne grüße aus limassol


----------

